# Awesomeness on TV!



## Ian (Apr 18, 2006)

Okay, I don't know if anyone saw, but I watched the most AWESOME party political broadcast ever... (yes, they CAN be good.)

Had a lovely I think Furcifer Pardalis (Panther Cham) as David Cameron, and I have to say, some great animation  

Sorry, it just excited me a little, if you are so intrigued by the sound of it, and were so unfortunate to miss the broadcast, fear not!

www.davethechameleon.com


----------



## julian camilo (Apr 18, 2006)

i didnt watch it cos i was playing mario sunshine but it was on the other tv so i heard it all and it sounded pretty good. i wasnt concentrating so it took me a while to clock what it was about (i didnt even know it was a party political broadcast) but yeh nice one.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Apr 18, 2006)

it should have shown other leaders as other species.

have been thinking about getting a chameleon but would really want to be breeding their food if i did. dont you have some ian, what do you do about feeding them?


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 2006)

Yea...I sure do have some. I just buy crickets, locusts, and flies from livefoods, they are not to expensive at all. Although, did have 18 mouths to feed a couple of months back, which I suppose did clock up the bill. Only got 11 now, so its not so bad.

Also, in the summer they LOVE all the flies, moths, etc, which are great nutritionally as well.


----------



## ellroy (Apr 19, 2006)

As much as I admire Chameleons Ian.......'awesome' and 'tv' cannot be uttered in any sentence without reference to '24' or possibly 'Lost'!!!

Alan


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Apr 19, 2006)

...or something that Chris Morris created

( Day Today, Brass Eye... )


----------

